# Lakers Forum 2005 FFB Thread



## Brian34Cook

Would anyone be interesting in having a "free" (Im poor) football league on Yahoo. I'd be in charge. I'm just asking and then if we have 12, 14 or 16 people we can go ahead and decide what we wanna do. Roto or Head-to-Head, etc. 

Then when the draft order is set up you can make your selection then pm the next person up. The next person would be up and has 24 hours to make his/her selection. Keep repeating and hopefully we'd be done within a month. The draft more than likely would snake. As is the 12/14/16th person would have 2 picks in a row.

If your interested reply with if you are & what league we should do.

Just figured we could have some fun.

Just nobody select any Packers :banana:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

YEAH IM GAME...I DO THOSE EVERY YEAR WIT MY FRIENDS....

count me in


----------



## Locke

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'm in, but I'm not really familiar with roto leagues, but I'm willing to try it.


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Im a huge football fan, its a very very near second to basketball, but Ive never done any type of fantasy league. Im down for this, I wanna try some kind of fantasy football.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Count me in.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*



Locke said:


> I'm in, *but I'm not really familiar with roto leagues*, but I'm willing to try it.


same here, but ill try.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Count me in, BC.


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'm in, and we can do head-to-head right? THose are usually more fun...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'd rather do head to head myself. Need some more people tho


----------



## Basel

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'm totally down...head-to-head is awesome. Count me in.


----------



## Blink4

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

im in if its h2h. . . . but let me warn u, im nasty at fantasy sports.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'll join, but are we having a live draft or slow draft?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Umm I figure we can do it here ?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

im in for h2h


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

im IN!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Brian34Cook
SoCalfan21
Locke
HallOfFamer
Ghiman
Drk Element
Lynx
ClayVTrainum
Basel57
Blink4
Laker Freak
Teezy
Lakerman33

Gonna need 3 more.. 1 more at least then I can set this up..


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*



Brian34Cook said:


> Brian34Cook
> SoCalfan21
> Locke
> HallOfFamer
> Ghiman
> Drk Element
> Lynx
> ClayVTrainum
> Basel57
> Blink4
> Laker Freak
> Teezy
> Lakerman33
> 
> Gonna need 3 more.. 1 more at least then I can set this up..


why dont u set it up for 14 and just post the league ID# and password here...and then the 14th person will come in on there own.....just a thought


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I dont have time right now since I'm going away for a bit in a little but I can try and get this up tonight.. Then we can start the draft after I get the order ready.. 

Does it sound alright, drafting the way I explained? Or do I have to explain more.. I'd rather just do what I said and then when we are finished I can set the rosters. 

This would also give us some time to think about who you want, etc.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

I'm in.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

Alright that's all. Sorry for the one's that wanted to be in it. I'll get this up and going tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*



Brian34Cook said:


> Alright that's all. Sorry for the one's that wanted to be in it. I'll get this up and going tonight.


LMAO im still confused on how to draft why cant we just use the yahoo draft again?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

First I'll select the order. Two you have 24 hours to make a selection. Post your selection in this thread if it's your turn. Three pm the next person up after you make your selection. That person then has 24 hours from the time the last person picked to make their pick. Etc, Etc. 

It's not that hard is it?


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

So I set up the league. Ya'll know how to get to it? Go Here, It'll say something like Join Custom League and you'll have to enter the league number and password. I'm sure most of you know how to already, 

*League Settings:*
League Name: BBB Lakers League
Password: lakers
Your League ID: 42900.
Draft Type: Offline Draft
Max Teams: 14
Scoring Type: Head-to-Head
Start Scoring on: Week 1
Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports
Max Moves: No maximum
Max Trades: No maximum
Trade Reject Time: 2
Trade End Date: November 18, 2005
Trade Review: League Votes
Waiver Time: 2 days
Post Draft Players: Follow Waiver Rules
Playoffs: Week 15, 16 and 17 (8 teams)
Roster Positions: QB, QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN

Stat Categories: 
Passing Yards (50 yards per point)
Passing Touchdowns (6)
Interceptions (-2)
Rushing Yards (20 yards per point)
Rushing Touchdowns (6)
Reception Yards (20 yards per point)
Reception Touchdowns (6)
Return Touchdowns (6)
2-Point Conversions (2)
Fumbles Lost (-2)
Offensive Fumble Return TD (6)
Field Goals 0-19 Yards (3)
Field Goals 20-29 Yards (3)
Field Goals 30-39 Yards (3)
Field Goals 40-49 Yards (4)
Field Goals 50+ Yards (5)
Point After Attempt Made (1)
Sack (1)
Interception (2)
Fumble Recovery (2)
Touchdown (6)
Safety (2)
Block Kick (2)
Points Allowed 0 points (10)
Points Allowed 1-6 points (7)
Points Allowed 7-13 points (4)
Points Allowed 14-20 points (1)
Points Allowed 21-27 points (0)
Points Allowed 28-34 points (-1)
Points Allowed 35+ points (-4)

And with that I present..

*DRAFT ORDER:*
1. Laker Freak
2. Lakerman33
3. Damian Necronamous
4. Brian34Cook
5. Locke
6. Lynx
7. HallOfFamer
8. Ghiman
9. Teezy
10. SoCalfan21
11. ClayVTrainum
12. Drk Element
13. Basel57
14. Blink4

Alright here's the draft order. I did it by the typical hat name draw thing. 

*Draft Rules:*
1. You have 24 hours to complete your draft pick right here on this board from the time the person before you has made their pick.
2. You must PM the next person up in the draft. (Just so it makes this a little easier if someone forgets)
3. The Draft will snake on the 14th pick, so Blink 4 will have 2 picks in a row then it will go to Basel upwards all the way to Laker Freak, where he would pick 2 selections and keep doing that til all the rosters are full after 16 Selections. 
4. Oh yeah, if the 24 hours has passed and the person hasnt picked yet (IF your gonna be gone when you think it's gonna be your turn go ahead and send a PM to the person you most trust to make your pick and that person can pick) then it's all fair game for you to go. If that person that didnt pick gets on at any time they can make a selection, they just may lose out on a person they really wanted. 

We can get this going whenever. Whenever Laker Freak makes his 1st Pick of the draft, the show is on the road. 

*Be sure to join on Yahoo, but you shall have some time. Make sure to let me know here in this post who you are on here. That way I know who's who and who's not signed up.. Thanks!*

Let's have fun and please no fighting 

Oh and I'll try to keep the rosters up to date on here so you all know who's selected. 

*Whenever Laker Freak makes his pick Lakerman will have 24 hours to select his pick. If Laker Freak posts at 6:00 PM PT, then LakerMan will have until 6:00 PM PT the next day, etc. Got it? Hopefully.*


----------



## Lynx

Woohoo, I have joined the league. :bsmile:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Im in as well...."The Mar"=SoCalfan21


----------



## SoCalfan21

when does this draft start


----------



## Brian34Cook

Whenever Laker Freak kicks it off.. He can make a pick at any time.. That's when it'll start


----------



## Laker Freak

With the 1st pick I select Peyton Manning.








EDIT: My name is the Freaks.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Heh.. Nice pick.. I'm shocked [/sarcasm]


----------



## Lakerman33

L. Tomlinson Chargers


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I select....









*Daunte Culpepper*


----------



## Brian34Cook

With my 1st Homer Pick I select..










QB Brett Favre


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> With my 1st Homer Pick I select..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QB Brett Favre


LMAO SWEET PICK


----------



## Locke

With the fifth pick in 2005 BBB.net Laker FFB draft, "Jacked Up" selects........ Donovan McNabb from the Superbowl losing Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## Brian34Cook

2 people have not signed up on Yahoo.. Who are they? Just wondering.. They should sign up anytime they want if they are gonna be in this..


----------



## Basel

I just signed up...sorry I took long...I'm "BZ's"


----------



## Lynx

With the 6th pick in the draft, *Team America* picks its 1st, the most improved player from 2004, QB from San Diego Chargers, *Drew Brees*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Sorry, that was me. I'm now registered and ready to go! :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

1. Peyton Manning
2. LaDanian Tomlinson
3. Daunte Culpepper
4. Brett Favre
5. Donovan McNabb
6. Drew Brees


----------



## HallOfFamer

Hey guys, Im having some trouble.

I cant add a player for some reason. When I go under "My Team" and try to add players, I cant select it. Then when I go under Players and try to add a player, it says:

"You may not add this player because the draft for your league has not yet occured"

Any idea on what Im doing wrong?


----------



## Blink4

HallOfFamer said:


> Hey guys, Im having some trouble.
> 
> I cant add a player for some reason. When I go under "My Team" and try to add players, I cant select it. Then when I go under Players and try to add a player, it says:
> 
> *"You may not add this player because the draft for your league has not yet occured"*
> 
> Any idea on what Im doing wrong?


that pretty much yer problem right tehre. were doing an offline draft. when its ur turn to draft, just post it in this thread. the commish will put up the draft results after we finsih.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Blink4 said:


> that pretty much yer problem right tehre. were doing an offline draft. when its ur turn to draft, just post it in this thread. the commish will put up the draft results after we finsih.



Ahhh, I get it now. Thanks. Repped. 

With that being said, I choose:










Tom Brady


----------



## Ghiman

With the first round of the NFL draft, Ghiman chooses, Priest Holmes, running back for the Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i select ron mexico himself


----------



## SoCalfan21

With the 10th overall pick in the 2005 draft...... "The MaR" will select....


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select...









Randy Moss, WR, Oakland Raiders


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Sorry..*

Sorry about that everyone.. I just got on since my internet was acting up due to it storming like crazy here. 

So everyone is signed up? Alright good. Have fun everyone!


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Sorry..*

Gone:
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Sorry..*

Drk Element - You have until 11:28 PM CT to make your selection. If you dont make your selection you can make it whenever or wait until the draft gets back to you. 

Basel57 - If Drk Element doesnt make the pick by 11:28 CT you have until 11:28 CT tommorow night for your selection.


----------



## Drk Element

i select QB:Steve Mcnair.


----------



## Drk Element

sorry it took so long.


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's fine with me.. Base didnt pick before ya anyways.. Ya got til 12:14 CT tommorow then.


----------



## Basel

Shaun Alexander is mine.


----------



## Drk Element

its blinks turn.


----------



## Blink4

willis mcGahee and then Edge james


----------



## Damian Necronamous

First Round 
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee

Second Round 
1. RB Edgerrin James


----------



## Drk Element

no you dont.. you might wanna wait til Basel57 makes his pick then your up.. B34C


----------



## Basel

Trent Green


----------



## Brian34Cook

First Round
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee

Second Round
1. RB Edgerrin James
2. QB Trent Green

Element your back on the clock. You can pick who you wanted before I edited your post :laugh:


----------



## Drk Element

Brian34Cook said:


> First Round
> 1. QB Peyton Manning
> 2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
> 3. QB Daunte Culpepper
> 4. QB Brett Favre
> 5. QB Donovan McNabb
> 6. QB Drew Brees
> 7. QB Tom Brady
> 8. RB Priest Holmes
> 9. QB Mike Vick
> 10. WR Marvin Harrison
> 11. WR Randy Moss
> 12. QB Steve McNair
> 13. RB Shaun Alexander
> 14. RB Willis McGahee
> 
> Second Round
> 1. RB Edgerrin James
> 2. QB Trent Green
> 
> Element your back on the clock. You can pick who you wanted before I edited your post :laugh:


damn you BC, i forgot who i was picking.:curse: oh wait, i pick tory holt.


----------



## SoCalfan21

clay is on the clock


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select a Trainwreck in itself...









*Deuce McAllister, RB, New Orleans Saints*


----------



## SoCalfan21

For my second round pick *"The MaR"* will select....


----------



## Ghiman

First Round
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee

Second Round
1. RB Edgerrin James
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Tory Holt
4. RB Deuce McCallister
5. RB Jamal Lewis

Teezy your up next....


----------



## HallOfFamer

I guess Teezy forfeits his pick? Ghiman, youre next.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yep.. Your up Ghiman!


----------



## SoCalfan21

Ghman got til 10 tointe then hes done


----------



## Ghiman

In the second round of the draft, Ghiman chooses, Corey Dillon, RB of the New England Patriots. 









First Round
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee

Second Round
1. RB Edgerrin James
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Tory Holt
4. RB Deuce McCallister
5. RB Jamal Lewis
6. RB Corey Dillon


----------



## HallOfFamer

Curtis Martin is my second pick.


----------



## Lynx

In the second round of the draft, *Team America* selects Philadelphia Eagles WR, Terrell Owens aka *T.O.*










:banana: Let's Go T.O. uh huh Let's Go T.O. :banana:​


----------



## Locke

With their 2nd pick, Jacked Up selects............................ *Domanick Davis *from the Houston Texans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Cookie's up.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Locke - Clay took Duece not that long ago.. Pick again :laugh:


----------



## Drk Element

Wait is locke up?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Yes since he picked a person that's already been selected.. Has really until 11 CT tonight to make his selection.. Then I'll pick.. Or whenever he's done.. If I got time to be on today/tonight since it's father's day.


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> Locke - Clay took Duece not that long ago.. Pick again :laugh:


D'oh!! I didn't even notice. Ok, I'll go back and edit my post and change it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I guess that leaves me with no choice but to select..









RB Ahman Green


----------



## Brian34Cook

Gone:
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt ***
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. ----------
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green

Damian your on the clock..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damian selects a guy who's ready for another big season and a big steal late in the second round...

*Tiki Barber*


----------



## HallOfFamer

I guess Laker Freak is up.


----------



## Laker Freak

I select *Clinton Portis* and *Chad Johnson* .


----------



## Brian34Cook

Gone:
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt *** - Dont mind the * I'm just keeping track where I'm at updating the rosters on Yahoo!
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. ---------- (Skipped; Teezy you can make your pick anytime)
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. ---------- (Skipped; Lakerman33 you can make your pick anytime)
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. LakerMan33 is on the clock.. Make your two picks if you can..


----------



## Lakerman33

ANDRE JOHNSON-TEXANS

Tony Gonzo- Chiefs


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Hines Ward with my old pick


----------



## Ghiman

Gone:
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales

Damian Necronamous you're on the clock.


----------



## Brian34Cook

There we go that looks better..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Sorry B34C, I've got to do it, I've been hoping he'd slip to me...

I select *Javon Walker*


----------



## Brian34Cook

F! I was gonna pick Javon with this pick  .. Oh well I'll take.. 









TE Antonio Gates


----------



## Ghiman

Gone:
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates

Locke you're on the clock...


----------



## Locke

Brian34Cook said:


> F! I was gonna pick Javon with this pick  .. Oh well I'll take..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE Antonio Gates


DAMN! I was gonna take Gates! Second time in a row my pick went right before me.


Ah well, better get ol' Joe on the phone.


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn

Lynx your on the clock next!


----------



## Lynx

*Team America* selects Steelers Running Back *Jerome "The Buss" Bettis*


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis


HallofFamer your on the clock next!


----------



## Laker Freak

So far the biggest steal IMO is Terrell Owens at 23 and the biggest bust is Steve McNair at 12.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Isaac Bruce is my next pick.

Go ahead Ghiman.


----------



## HallOfFamer

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce


----------



## HallOfFamer

Laker Freak said:


> So far the biggest steal IMO is Terrell Owens at 23 and the biggest bust is Steve McNair at 12.


Hes a steal if he actually plays this season, lol.


----------



## Lynx

Ouch. 

Don't say that HOF. I just hope T.O. doesn't screw up the season.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL @ that.. I was gonna pick Walker but was a little concerned with his holdout stuff but he'll be back and play and be good again.. I have someone else I'd rather have anyways.. And that wasn't Antonio Gates :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman

In the 3rd round of the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman selects, Reggie Wayne, Wide Reciever Indianapolis Colts


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne

Teezy your on the clock...


----------



## Drk Element

Laker Freak said:


> So far the biggest steal IMO is Terrell Owens at 23 and the biggest bust is Steve McNair at 12.


man, you just made me really sad.


----------



## Cris

no one has taking j Peterson?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> no one has taking j Peterson?


dont worry i am in the 4th round :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Got your pm SoCal.. I'll make the selections you gave me if they are available. If by some weird chance they are all gone then what? Just make a selection anyways? Or you could give me a couple more people on your list just to be safe


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> Got your pm SoCal.. I'll make the selections you gave me if they are available. If by some weird chance they are all gone then what? Just make a selection anyways? Or you could give me a couple more people on your list just to be safe


no problem ill PM them too you


----------



## Ghiman

Teezy, you got till *5:43 pm (PST) TODAY*  06-22-2005 to make your selection.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Julius Jones

Cowboys represent!


----------



## Brian34Cook

SoCalFan Selects..









WR Muhsin Muhammad

ClayVTrainum your on the clock.


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad

ClayVTrainium your on the clock...You have till 12:07pm tomorrow (6-23-05) to make a selection.


----------



## BallStateCards

Running Backs are where it's at anyway...

The Trainwreck select...









Chris Brown, RB, Tennessee Super Bowl XL Champions


----------



## Drk Element

I pick Fred Taylor.


----------



## Brian34Cook

No no no... No Defensive players selected.. Pick again.. I'm just doing offense and team defense..


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor


Basel57 your on the clock....


----------



## Basel

Nate Burleson


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson


Blink4 your on the clock with your next 2 picks.... You have 11:56am tomorrow (06-24-2005) to make your two choices.


----------



## Blink4

Pennington and Boldin


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson
42. QB. Chad Pennington
43. WR. Anquan Boldin

Basel57 your back on the clock with your next pick.... You have 1:11 pm tomorrow (06-24-2005) to make your choice.

Sorry guys, i hope you dont think i'm to pushy with this draft, i'm not used to waiting so long make draft picks.


----------



## Basel

Nah, you're not pushy. Thanks for sending the PMs, I prolly would've forgotten otherwise. Anyway, I'm going to go with TE Todd Heap.


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson
42. TE Todd Heap


Drk Element your on the clock with your next pick.... You have till 1:30 pm tomorrow (06-24-2005) to make your choice.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well sorry about the 24 hour thing making you wait long. I just thought it would give us some time to think about who we want, etc. The season is still a few months away too..


----------



## Drk Element

I select Alge Crumpler.


----------



## Ghiman

Brian34Cook said:


> Well sorry about the 24 hour thing making you wait long. I just thought it would give us some time to think about who we want, etc. The season is still a few months away too..


No need to apologize B34C, I give you mad props for setting this up. :greatjob: I'm just a little excited that football season is coming up again, even though it is a couple months away... 


1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson
42. QB Chad Pennington
43. WR Anquan Boldin
44. TE Todd Heap
45. TE Alge Crumpler

ClayVTrainum your on the clock with your next pick.... You have till 4:03 pm tomorrow (06-24-2005) to make your choice.


----------



## Blink4

Ghiman, 42 and 43 were my picks, pennington and boldin. u 4got to put those in ur last post, u had 42 and 43 as basel and drkelements picks.


----------



## Ghiman

Blink4 said:


> Ghiman, 42 and 43 were my picks, pennington and boldin. u 4got to put those in ur last post, u had 42 and 43 as basel and drkelements picks.


Thanks! and sorry for the mistake


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select...









Drew Bennett, WR, Tennessee 2005 Super Bowl Champions


----------



## Brian34Cook

SoCalFan selects.. 









RB Rudi Johnson

Teezy is on the clock!


----------



## Ghiman

1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson
42. QB Chad Pennington
43. WR Anquan Boldin
44. TE Todd Heap
45. TE Alge Crumpler
46 WR Drew Bennett
47 RB Rudi Johnson

Teezy your next!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Jason Witten

2nd homer pick


----------



## Cris

nvm


----------



## Brian34Cook

What, Cris? :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman

Ghiman selects, Kevin Jones, RB Detroit Lions










GONE
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB LaDanian Tomlinson
3. QB Daunte Culpepper
4. QB Brett Favre
5. QB Donovan McNabb
6. QB Drew Brees
7. QB Tom Brady
8. RB Priest Holmes
9. QB Mike Vick
10. WR Marvin Harrison
11. WR Randy Moss
12. QB Steve McNair
13. RB Shaun Alexander
14. RB Willis McGahee
15. RB Edgerrin James
16. QB Trent Green
17. WR Torry Holt 
18. RB Duece McAllister
19. RB Jamal Lewis
20. WR Hines Ward
21. RB Corey Dillon
22. RB Curtis Martin
23. WR Terrell Owens
24. RB Domanick Davis
25. RB Ahman Green
26. RB Tiki Barber
27. WR Andre Johnson
28. RB Clinton Portis
29. WR Chad Johnson
30. TE Tony Gonzales
31. WR Javon Walker
32. TE. Antonio Gates
33. WR Joe Horn
34. RB Jerome Bettis
35. WR Isaac Bruce
36. WR Reggie Wayne
37. RB Julius Jones
38. WR Muhsin Muhammad
39. RB Chris Brown
40. RB Fred Taylor
41. WR Nate Burleson
42. QB Chad Pennington
43. WR Anquan Boldin
44. TE Todd Heap
45. TE Alge Crumpler
46 WR Drew Bennett
47 RB Rudi Johnson
48 TE Jason Witten
49 RB Kevin Jones

HallofFamer your on the clock...


----------



## HallOfFamer

With my 4th pick, I choose the Baltimore Ravens defense:


----------



## Cris

Brian34Cook said:


> What, Cris? :laugh:


it was a comment to ghiman, but i took it to PM's


----------



## Lynx

With the 4th pick, *Team America* selects TE from Colts, *Dallas Clark*








Locke, you're on the clock... :yes:


----------



## Locke

Jacked Up selects, the New England Patriots defense


----------



## Brian34Cook

I select..









#80 WR Donald Driver


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. Pick #56
5. Pick #57
6. Pick #84
7. Pick #85
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. Pick #55
5. Pick #58
6. Pick #83
7. Pick #86
8. Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. Pick #54
5. Pick #59
6. Pick #82
7. Pick #87
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. Pick #60
6. Pick #81
7. Pick #88
8. Pick #109
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. Pick #61
6. Pick #80
7. Pick #89
8. Pick #108
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. Pick #62
6. Pick #79
7. Pick #90
8. Pick #107
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. Pick #63
6. Pick #78
7. Pick #91
8. Pick #106
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. Pick #64
6. Pick #77
7. Pick #92
8. Pick #105
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. Pick #65
6. Pick #76
7. Pick #93
8. Pick #104
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jaman Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. Pick #66
6. Pick #75
7. Pick #94
8. Pick #103
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. Pick #67
6. Pick #74
7. Pick #95
8. Pick #102
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. Pick #68
6. Pick #73
7. Pick #96
8. Pick #101
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. Pick #69
6. Pick #72
7. Pick #97
8. Pick #100
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	Pick #70
6. Pick #71
7. Pick #98
8. Pick #99
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

I'll try and update these as the picks come along.. But if someone else wants to.. Just post the team name, Pick, Pick #s left!

Remember the rosters are: QB, QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN


----------



## Damian Necronamous

With my 4th pick, I select...

*Jeremy Shockey*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakerman you got about 2 hours..


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick* Darrell Jackson* and *Steven Jackson
*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. Pick #59
6. Pick #82
7. Pick #87
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. -----SKIPPED----
5. Pick #58
6. Pick #83
7. Pick #86
8. Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. Pick #84
7. Pick #85
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

LMan please make both picks if u can!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Damian, youre up


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL I dont even know who i want.. Guess I better decide soon


----------



## Damian Necronamous

HallOfFamer said:


> Damian, youre up


I can't be up, I just picked.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Your up.. Lakerman didnt make his 2 picks and the 24 hours passed..


----------



## Brian34Cook

You gonna make your pick Dam? I'll give you til tommorow then I'll pick..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I select...

*WR Roy Williams - Detroit Lions*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow 2nd time already you took who I wanted right when I was gonna pick the player.. 









QB Byron Leftwich

Locke - Your on the clock!


----------



## Locke

Jacked Up selects Charles Rogers, who's been jacked up for his whole career so far.


----------



## Lynx

*Team America* selects kicker from New England Patriots * Adam Viantieri*








HallOfFamer, you're next.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Braylon Edwards is my next pick.


----------



## Ghiman

In the next round of the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman chooses, Eric Johnson, TE for the San Francisco 49ers. 










Teezy your on the clock!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Cowboys Defense


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

im gonna go ahead and change my name to the Teezy Cowboys


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

How Bout Them Teezy Cowboys?!?!!!?


----------



## SoCalfan21

With the fifth pick in the 2005 Lakers Forum FFL , ThE MaR will select.....


----------



## Brian34Cook

UMM GUYS.. Let's get our butts in gear!!

The Trainwreck - 24 hours passed
The Pheasants - 24 hours passed
BZ's - Have til 6:15 CT.. If not..
Blink4 Packers will have 24 hours.. 

CMON GUYS.. It's nice to take the weekend off due to the holiday but if you werent here you coulda let me know.. Thanks and have a great 4th of July..


----------



## Lakerman33

DOUBLE POST 

READ ONE BELOW


----------



## Lakerman33

- Kerry Collins, OAK QB
- Lamont Jordan, OAK RB



im going away so can one of you guys fill my picks for me taking the best player avabile off the yahoo list on our fantasy home page???? please???


----------



## Basel

Bills Defense


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select a QB who is being taken waaayyy too early...









*Eli Manning, QB, New York Giants*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Can someone get an updated list and post it here? I dont feel the greatest right now.. 

I believe Blink is up..


----------



## Blink4

Pittsburgh Defense and Ryan Longwell


----------



## Brian34Cook

Looks like we're back on track.. The Pheasants however needs to make a selection or he can wait til Basel makes it's selection then make the 2 picks to get us caught back up to track.. Base your on the clock.. Got til 10:35 PT tommorow. 

Update:
The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. Pick #84
7. Pick #85
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. Pick #83
7. Pick #86
8. Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. Pick #82
7. Pick #87
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Bryon Leftwich
6. Pick #81
7. Pick #88
8. Pick #109
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. Pick #80
7. Pick #89
8. Pick #108
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. Pick #79
7. Pick #90
8. Pick #107
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. Pick #78
7. Pick #91
8. Pick #106
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. Pick #77
7. Pick #92
8. Pick #105
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. Pick #76
7. Pick #93
8. Pick #104
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jaman Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. Pick #75
7. Pick #94
8. Pick #103
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. Pick #74
7. Pick #95
8. Pick #102
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. Pick #68
6. Pick #73
7. Pick #96
8. Pick #101
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. Pick #72
7. Pick #97
8. Pick #100
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. Pick #98
8. Pick #99
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

I'll try and update these as the picks come along.. But if someone else wants to.. Just post the team name, Pick, Pick #s left!

Remember the rosters are: QB, QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN


----------



## Basel

Lee Evans


----------



## Brian34Cook

Blink your on the clock and have basically 4 hrs 25 min


----------



## Ghiman

Okay, were loosing tract here, i think Drk Element time has passed, i'm gonna PM him to let him know, so ClayVtrainum is up next. Correct?


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's correct Ghiman.. Clay has another 4 hours to make his pick..

Cmon guys let's get this back on track..


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select...









*Larry Fitzgerald, WR, Arizona Cardinals*


----------



## SoCalfan21

With My 6th pick The MaR will select


----------



## Drk Element

okay, not sure if i can pick now, but my time passed up a while ago, and know i pick jake plummer.


----------



## Ghiman

Excellent, we are caught up. Teezy is on the clock!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Great.. Caught back up.. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ghiman

Okay...Teezy's 24 hour time is up.


----------



## Ghiman

With the next pick in the Fantasy Football draft, Ghiman chooses, Marc Bulger, QB for the St. Louis Rams


----------



## Ghiman

HallofFamer is on the clock...


----------



## HallOfFamer

Cedric Benson is my next pick.


----------



## Lynx

With the next pick, *Team America* selects Philadelphia Running Back, *Brian Westbrook*








Locke, you're on the clock...


----------



## Locke

Jerry Porter is disappointed after learning he's just become the newest member of Jacked up.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

Im gonna select... Keyshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn Johnson.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

and if you guys arent gonna pick him, i want Terry Glenn with my next pick, Anthony Thomas after that and Bledsoe after that. That way i cant hold yall up no more


----------



## Brian34Cook

With the 81st pick B34C Selects..









K Mike Vanderjagt, Colts

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. Pick #84
7. Pick #85
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. Pick #83
7. Pick #86
8. Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. Pick #82
7. Pick #87
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. Pick #88
8. Pick #109
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. Pick #89
8. Pick #108
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. Pick #90
8. Pick #107
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. Pick #91
8. Pick #106
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. Pick #92
8. Pick #105
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. Pick #93
8. Pick #104
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jaman Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. Pick #94
8. Pick #103
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. Pick #95
8. Pick #102
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. Pick #73
7. Pick #96
8. Pick #101
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. Pick #97
8. Pick #100
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. Pick #98
8. Pick #99
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

I'll try and update these as the picks come along.. But if someone else wants to.. Just post the team 

name, Pick, Pick #s left!

Remember the rosters are: QB, QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I select...

*Jason Elam*


----------



## Cris

Damian Necronamous said:


> I select...
> 
> *Jason Elam*




Booo!!!!

The Crowd Doesnt Like That Pick

Booo!!!!





:biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Randy McMichael and David Akers


----------



## Ghiman

According to this post 

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2380595&postcount=161

Lakerman33 picks Kerry Collins, QB, Oakland Raiders. 


So that would make Damian Necro on the clock.


----------



## Brian34Cook

He already had Kerry Collins I thought.. Well according to my draft update.. Umm.. Anyways let's speed this up everybody if we can. We arent even half way finished yet..


----------



## Ghiman

Okay, Damian's time is up. B34C is next on the clock


----------



## Brian34Cook

With the 88th pick I select.. 









WR Brandon Stokley, Colts

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8.  Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. Pick #109
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. Pick #89
8. Pick #108
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. Pick #90
8. Pick #107
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. Pick #91
8. Pick #106
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. Pick #92
8. Pick #105
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. Pick #93
8. Pick #104
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. Pick #94
8. Pick #103
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. Pick #95
8. Pick #102
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. Pick #73
7. Pick #96
8. Pick #101
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. Pick #97
8. Pick #100
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. Pick #98
8. Pick #99
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

I'll try and update these as the picks come along.. But if someone else wants to.. Just post the team 

name, Pick, Pick #s left!

Remember the rosters are: QB, QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN

Locke is on the clock..


----------



## Locke

Jacked selects Paul Tagli-- er Warrick Dunn.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

My pick was skipped, but I'll take the Eagles defense.


----------



## Lynx

With the 90th pick, *Team America* selects Wide Receiver *Michael Clayton* from Tampa Bay Buccaneers.


----------



## HallOfFamer

With my next pick, I choose Joey Harrington.










He should have a good year with all those receivers!


----------



## Ghiman

With the next pick in the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman chooses, Deion Branch, WR, NE Patriots. 










Teezy is back on the clock


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

terrey glenn


----------



## SoCalfan21

With my 6th pick The Mar selects......


----------



## Lynx

:jawdrop:

Deion Branch is a solid steal..Nice one you pulled off, Ghiman.


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck selects...









*Julius Peppers and the Panthers Defense*


----------



## SoCalfan21

basil is on the clock until 3:51PM and then blink can make his 2 picks


----------



## Blink4

The Freaks
￼

No.	Pick
1.	QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224


Lakerman's Raiders
￼

No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. Pick #111
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223


Damian's OWNasaurus!
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. Eagles Defense
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222


Brian34Cook
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. Pick #109
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221


Jacked up
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. Pick #108
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220


Team America
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. Pick #107
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219


HOFer
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. Pick #106
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218


Ghiman RaiderNation
￼

No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. Pick #105
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217


Teezy
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. Pick #104
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216


The Mar
￼

No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashley Lelie
8. Pick #103
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215


The Trainwreck
￼

No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. Panthers Defense
8. Pick #102
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214


The Pheasants
￼

No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. Pick #73
7. Pick #96
8. Pick #101
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213


BZ's
￼

No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. Pick #97
8. Pick #100
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212


Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer

No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hassleback
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211

i think its my pick, i take santana moss and matt hassleback


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright so does everyone wanna go any slower than this? I mean.. No offense guys but at this pace Thanksgiving will be here before we are done


----------



## Brian34Cook

One more thing.. I dont like how we are gettin off track. BZ's you need to make 2 picks.. Then the Pheasants need to make 3.. Lakerman you need to make 2 but will need to make 3 eventually. Let's get it going again, please.

Draft Results:

Got it updated til here.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Yeah, we're seriously going really slow. Lets pick it up. If someone doesnt make their selection within 24 hours, dont hesitate to make the next pick.


----------



## Lynx

:curse: Make your damn picks...


----------



## Brian34Cook

You all should have a pm. Check it.. Let's get it up and going again. Thanks!


----------



## HallOfFamer

1. Laker Freak
2. Lakerman33
3. Damian Necronamous
4. Brian34Cook
5. Locke
6. Lynx
7. HallOfFamer
8. Ghiman
9. Teezy
10. SoCalfan21
11. ClayVTrainum
*12. Drk Element
13. Basel57
14. Blink4*

Clay was the last one to pick. If Im right, Clay's time is up and Socalfan should be able to make his next pick.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Hmm Lets see:

Clay's last pick:
07-21-2005, 01:51 PM

Which means
Drk Element had the 22nd.
Basel had the 23rd.
Blink had the 24th
Basel had the 25th.
Drk Element's next pick was today at 1:51 p.m.
ClayVTrainum is next.
SoCalFan can make his next pick tomorrow at 1:51.


----------



## Brian34Cook

That should be correct. I trust you. Havent checked myself as I just got back online really.


----------



## HallOfFamer

SoCal's turn..


----------



## SoCalfan21

With my next pick in the 2005 FFB draft..... "The MaR" will select...










atlanta's D


----------



## BallStateCards

Ah, what the hell, let's go with another Titans pick.

The trainwreck selects...








*Ben Troupe, Tight End, Tennessee Titans*

EDIT: On a side note, the above picture is probably my favorite highlight from last season along with Chris Brown stiff arming the hell out of Roy Williams.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Teezys time is up....Ghiman can make his pick.


----------



## Ghiman

With the next pick in the fantasy football draft, Ghiman chooses, Steve Smith, WR of the Carolina Panthers.


----------



## lakers303

kobe is the bast player lakers have
:clown:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Marcus Pollard is my next pick..


----------



## Lynx

With the 107th pick in the Lakers FFB draft, *Team America* selects the *DEFENSE OF THE STEELERS*









​


----------



## Locke

Jacked up selects Matt Stover of the Indanapolis Colts.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I select..









DEF Chicago Bears

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12.	Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #114
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. Pick #110
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago 
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Pittsburgh
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

Dam is on the clock.. 

*If you are on here you need to make these ASAP!*
BZ - Make TWO picks!
The Pheasants - Make THREE picks!
Teezy - Make ONE pick!
Lakerman's Raiders - Make THREE picks!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damian selects...

*Ben Roethlisberger*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakermans time is up.. That's 4 selections in a row you havent selected. PLEASE ASAP LET ME KNOW IF YOUR STILL IN THIS LEAGUE.. I need to know. If so, by the time you check your gonna need to make 5 picks. 

I dont wanna do this but from this day on if you have more than 3 non selections I need to know if you still wanna be in this. If you get up to 4 non selections I'm just gonna randomly select players for that person. If you dont wanna be in this, let me know so we can find a couple other's.

Thanks. 

The Freaks are on the clock til 4:53 PM CT tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Gonna go ahead and select "The Pheasants" last 3 picks to get him caught up.. 









RB Rueben Droughns









WR Chris Chambers









K Jeff Reed

The Freaks








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. Pick #112
9. Pick #113
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12.	Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #111
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. Pick #115
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago 
9. Pick #116
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. Pick #117
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Pittsburgh
9. Pick #118
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. Pick #119
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No.	Pick
1.	RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. Pick #120
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #121
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. Pick #122
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. Pick #123
10. Pick #130
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. WR Chris Chambers
8. K Jeff Reed
9. Pick #124
10. Pick #129
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)
9. Pick #125
10. Pick #128
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer
<pre>
No.	Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5.	DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. Pick #126
10. Pick #127
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>


*If you are on here you need to make these ASAP!*
BZ - Make TWO picks!
Teezy - Make ONE pick!
Lakerman's Raiders - Make THREE picks!


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks 24 hours have passed. Make your two picks whenever..

Lakerman is on the clock and has until 12:27 AM tommorow CT.

IF you dont make your four picks I NEED TO KNOW if your gonna be active or not. Please make your picks!!


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Tampa Bay Buccaneers D and Jake Delhomme.


----------



## Ghiman

I think Lakerman33 time is up. B34C are you gonna make a pick for him?

Damian Necronamous is on the clock.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damian selects WR Jimmy Smith of Jacksonville.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ghiman said:


> I think Lakerman33 time is up. B34C are you gonna make a pick for him?
> 
> Damian Necronamous is on the clock.


Yeah I will after I make mine.. I dont have much time right now so it'll be later tonight for my pick.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here's a good one :rofl:









RB Ricky Williams, Dolphins


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lynx said:


> With the 107th pick in the Lakers FFB draft, *Team America* selects the *DEFENSE OF THE STEELERS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Crud your gonna have to pick again.. Blink picked them in Rd 5 (I believe). My bad!


----------



## Locke

Jacked up selects L.J. Smith from the Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## Lynx

With the 107th pick in the draft, *Team America* selects *The DEFENSE of Jacksonville Jaguars*










With the 118th pick in the draft, *Team America* selects New York Giants Wide Receiver *Plaxico Burress *


----------



## HallOfFamer

David Patten is my next pick.


----------



## Ghiman

The next pick in the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman takes, the Minnesota Vikings Defense 










Teezy's back on the clock...


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*



Brian34Cook said:


> *DRAFT ORDER:*
> 1. Laker Freak
> 2. Lakerman33
> 3. Damian Necronamous
> 4. Brian34Cook
> 5. Locke
> 6. Lynx
> 7. HallOfFamer
> 8. Ghiman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9. Teezy
> 10. SoCalfan21
> 11. ClayVTrainum
> 12. Drk Element
> 13. Basel57
> 14. Blink4*


Picks go by really slow when going to number 9 - 14. Lets hurry this up

Teezy and SoCal's picks have been skipped. Its Clay's turn, with Drk Element up after that, who I believe is on vacation so B34C will be making his picks for him.


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: OT: Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football League?*

With the steal of the draft, the Trainwreck selects...








*Derrick Mason, Wide Receiver, Baltimore Ravens*


----------



## SoCalfan21

THe next pick for "The Mar" will be...










shayne Graham K


----------



## Laker Freak

The Freaks



No. Pick

1. QB Peyton Manning

2. RB Clinton Portis

3. WR Chad Johnson

4. WR Darrell Jackson

5. RB Steven Jackson

6. TE Randy McMichael

7. K David Akers

8. DEF Tampa Bay

9. QB Jake Delhome

10. Pick #140

11. Pick #141

12. Pick #168

13. Pick #169

14. Pick #196

15. Pick #197

16. Pick #224


Lakerman's Raiders



No. Pick

1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson

2. WR Andre Johnson

3. TE Tony Gonzalez

4. QB Kerry Collins

5. RB Lamont Jordan

6. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

9. Pick #111

10. Pick #139

11. Pick #142

12. Pick #167

13. Pick #170

14. Pick #195

15. Pick #198

16. Pick #223


Damian's OWNasaurus!



No. Pick

1. QB Daunte Culpepper

2. RB Tiki Barber

3. WR Javon Walker

4. TE Jeremy Shockey

5. WR Roy Williams

6. K Jason Elam

7. DEF Philadelphia

8. QB Ben Roethlisberger

9. WR Jimmy Smith

10.  Pick #138

11. Pick #143

12. Pick #166

13. Pick #171

14. Pick #194

15. Pick #199

16. Pick #222


Brian34Cook



No. Pick

1. QB Brett Favre

2. RB Ahman Green

3. TE Antonio Gates

4. WR Donald Driver

5. QB Byron Leftwich

6. K Mike Vanderjagt

7. WR Brandon Stokley

8. DEF Chicago 

9. Pick #116

10. Pick #137

11. Pick #144

12. Pick #165

13. Pick #172

14. Pick #193

15. Pick #200

16. Pick #221


Jacked up



No. Pick

1. QB Donovan McNabb

2. RB Dominick Davis

3. WR Joe Horn

4. DEF New England

5. WR Charles Rogers

6. WR Jerry Porter

7. WR Warrick Dunn

8. K Matt Stover

9. TE L.J. Smith 

10. Pick #136

11. Pick #145

12. Pick #164

13. Pick #173

14. Pick #192

15. Pick #201

16. Pick #220


Team America



No. Pick

1. QB Drew Brees

2. WR Terrell Owens

3. RB Jerome Bettis

4. TE Dallas Clark

5. K Adam Vinatieri

6. RB Brian Westbrook

7. WR Michael Clayton

8. DEF Jacksonville

9. WR Plaxico Burress

10. Pick #135

11. Pick #146

12. Pick #163

13. Pick #174

14. Pick #191

15. Pick #202

16. Pick #219


HOFer



No. Pick

1. QB Tom Brady

2. RB Curtis Martin

3. WR Isaac Bruce

4. DEF Baltimore

5. WR Braylon Edwards

6. RB Cedric Benson

7. QB Joey Harrington

8. TE Marcus Pollard

9. WR David Patten

10. Pick #134

11. Pick #147

12. Pick #162

13. Pick #175

14. Pick #190

15. Pick #203

16. Pick #218


Ghiman RaiderNation



No. Pick

1. RB Priest Holmes

2. RB Corey Dillon

3. WR Reggie Wayne

4. RB Kevin Jones

5. TE Eric Johnson

6. QB Marc Bulger

7. WR Deion Branch

8. WR Steve Smith

9. DEF Minnesota

10. Pick #133

11. Pick #148

12. Pick #161

13. Pick #176

14. Pick #189

15. Pick #204

16. Pick #217


Teezy



No. Pick

1. QB Mike Vick

2. WR Hines Ward

3. RB Julius Jones

4. TE Jason Witten

5. DEF Dallas

6. WR Keyshawn Johnson

7. WR Terry Glenn

8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

9. Pick #121

10. Pick #132

11. Pick #149

12. Pick #160

13. Pick #177

14. Pick #188

15. Pick #205

16. Pick #216


The Mar



No. Pick

1. WR Marvin Harrison

2. RB Jamal Lewis

3. WR Muhsin Muhammad

4. RB Rudi Johnson

5. WR Eric Moulds

6. QB Aaron Brooks

7. WR Ashlie Lelie

8. DEF Atlanta

9. K Shayne Graham

10. Pick #131

11. Pick #150

12. Pick #159

13. Pick #178

14. Pick #187

15. Pick #206

16. Pick #215


The Trainwreck



No. Pick

1. WR Randy Moss

2. RB Deuce McAllister

3. RB Chris Brown

4. WR Drew Bennett

5. QB Eli Manning

6. WR Larry Fitzgerald

7. DEF Carolina

8. TE Ben Troupe

9. WR Derrick Mason

10. Pick #130

11. Pick #151

12. Pick #158

13. Pick #179

14. Pick #186

15. Pick #207

16. Pick #214


The Pheasants



No. Pick

1. QB Steve McNair

2. WR Torry Holt

3. RB Fred Taylor

4. TE Alge Crumpler

5. QB Jake Plummer

6. RB Rueben Droughns

7. WR Chris Chambers

8. K Jeff Reed

9. Pick #124

10. Pick #129

11. Pick #152

12. Pick #157

13. Pick #180

14. Pick #185

15. Pick #208

16. Pick #213


BZ's



No. Pick

1. RB Shaun Alexander

2. QB Trent Green

3. WR Nate Burleson

4. TE Todd Heap

5. DEF Buffalo

6. WR Lee Evans

7. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

8. SKIPPED (Make your pick when u want)

9. Pick #125

10. Pick #128

11. Pick #153

12. Pick #156

13. Pick #181

14. Pick #184

15. Pick #209

16. Pick #212


Blink4 Packers
Basketballboards Benchwarmer


No. Pick

1. RB Willis McGahee

2. RB Edgerrin James

3. QB Chad Pennington

4. WR Anquan Boldin

5. DEF Pittsburgh

6. K Ryan Longwell

7. WR Santana Moss

8. QB Matt Hasselbeck

9. Pick #126

10. Pick #127

11. Pick #154

12. Pick #155

13. Pick #182

14. Pick #183

15. Pick #210

16. Pick #211


----------



## Laker Freak

The Trainwreck and The Pheasants need to pick and then the BZ's are up. I didn't go back to see who else has been skipped.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Would ya'll please speed up? All I want is to get this done by the time the season starts. If we arent done by September (at least start of season). Agree with me or not, I'm gonna just fill the rosters in with whoever I think best fits your team.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Brian34Cook said:


> Would ya'll please speed up? All I want is to get this done by the time the season starts. If we arent done by September (at least start of season). Agree with me or not, I'm gonna just fill the rosters in with whoever I think best fits your team.


hey brian why dont u just open the league and fill it in now then if we dont get done by the time the season starts we just pick up who we want


----------



## Brian34Cook

I could do that but wanna wait and see what we are able to get done by the start of the season. It was moving along just fine and then it's slowed down monumentally..


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select the fourth and final starting quarterback from the AFC South...








*David Carr, Quarterback, Houston Texans*


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i told yall... just fill in the rest of my players with cowboys.

bledsoe...cundiff...anthony thomas...quincy morgan...

**** like that.

i guess my two picks will be bledsoe and morgan


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL ok I will. Sorry!


----------



## Blink4

im not sure if im even up, but its been awhile since the last pick so what the hell . . . ill take WR Justin McCareins and TE Doug Jolley from the Jets.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright agree or disagree I'm going for it all and getting this CAUGHT UP!!!

Lakerman's Selections:





























RB Carnell Williams, Tampa Bay
DEF Cincinnati
WR Keary Colbert, Carolina
K Josh Brown, Seattle

BZ's Selections:





























WR Mike Williams, Detroit
WR Kennan McCardell, San Diego
RB Kevin Barlow, San Francisco
K Sebastian Janikowski, Oakland

The Pheasant's Selections:















WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh, Cincinatti
DEF Houston

Now do all the complaining you want at me.. 

The Mar is on the clock and has 24 hours to make their pick. 

(I'm gonna be posting the rosters soon!)


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. Pick #140
11. Pick #141
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. Pick #139
11. Pick #142
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. Pick #138
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. Pick #137
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. Pick #136
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. Pick #135
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. Pick #134
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. Pick #133
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. Pick #132
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. Pick #131
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. WR Chris Chambers
8. K Jeff Reed
9. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
10. DEF Houston
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

The Mar is on the clock.. Do your complaining because I dont care. I wanted this back on track. I hope we can keep this on track. Sorry if you didnt like the picks I made for ya. That's what ya get for not making your own.


----------



## SoCalfan21

With the next pick, The Mar will select


----------



## Brian34Cook

Teezy's time is over but I'll go ahead and select for him..









K Billy Cundiff, Cowboys

Ghiman is on the clock.. and has 24 hours from now.. Go ahead..


----------



## Ghiman

In the next pick of the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman's Raidernation is taking a gamble and choosing, Michael Bennett, Running Back for the Minnessotta Vikings :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Rian Lindell is my next pick.


----------



## Lynx

With the 135th pick in the 10th round of the Lakers Forum 2005 Fantasy Football, *Team America* selects QB *Patrick Ramsey* from Washington Redskins.


----------



## Locke

Jacked up selects Troy Williamson from the Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Brian34Cook Selects..









WR Brandon Lloyd, 49ers


----------



## HallOfFamer

and look how fast we're moving now..:clap::clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook

HallOfFamer said:


> and look how fast we're moving now..:clap::clap:


Exactly. The top and middle of the draft order seems to move fast (save Lakerman).. If we could speed up the bottom, we could get this done by the end of the preseason or close to it. We got like 6 more picks each.. The season starts.. September 8th. I would like to get 2 picks completed in one day. 

*Please be sure to pm the person that's up next. *


----------



## Laker Freak

Do you think we should look for someone to replace Lakerman?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well we could.. I havent heard anything from him in a long time.. I dont even know if he wants in this anymore.. I'd like to know though..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damian selects...

Dolphins Rookie RB *Ronnie Brown*


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright 3 more hours for Lakerman.. I guess I'll just go ahead and make his pick if LM doesnt in 3 hours..


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Daniel Graham and Laveranues Coles.


----------



## Lynx

Brian34Cook said:


> Exactly. *The top and middle of the draft order seems to move fast (save Lakerman).. If we could speed up the bottom, we could get this done by the end of the preseason or close to it. * We got like 6 more picks each.. The season starts.. September 8th. I would like to get 2 picks completed in one day.


That's because most of us are Moderators or AMs and spend more time here than a regular poster.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here ya go Lakerman..









WR Eddie Kennison, Chiefs









QB Kurt Warner, Cardinals

Damian is on the clock..

_*From now on whenever it's Lakerman's picks I'm gonna make them..*_


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. TE Daniel Graham 
11. WR Laveranues Coles
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. WR Eddie Kennison
11. QB Kurt Warner
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. RB Ronnie Brown
11. Pick #143
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. WR Brandon Lloyd
11. Pick #144
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. WR Troy Williamson
11. Pick #145
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. QB Patrick Ramsey
11. Pick #146
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. K Rian Lindell
11. Pick #147
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. RB Michael Bennett
11. Pick #148
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. K Billy Cundiff
11. Pick #149
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. QB Kyle Boller
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. WR Chris Chambers
8. K Jeff Reed
9. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
10. DEF Houston
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>


----------



## Blink4

damn how did coles go 11th round


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'll take another Dolphin...WR Chris Chambers.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Pick again. he's selected already.. Pheasants has him..


----------



## Brian34Cook

You can go ahead and reselect Damian.. Just edit your post..

Gonna go ahead and make my pick..









K Jeff Wilkins, Rams

Locke on the clock..


----------



## Locke

Jacked up selects TE Jim Kleinsasser from the Vikings.


----------



## Lynx

With the 146th pick in the 11th round of Lakers Forum 2005 FFB, *Team America* selects Rookie WR *Reggie Brown* from Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lynx.. We dont need any defense players selected.. not doing that.. just team defense.. pick again..


----------



## Lynx

Aight!

HOF, you're on the clock. Check your PM.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Brian Griese is my next pick.


----------



## Ghiman

In the next pick in the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman chooses, John Hall, Kicker of the Washington Redskins. 










Teezy is back on the clock


----------



## HallOfFamer

Teezy just wants a Dallas Cowboy, I gues B34C will make his pick for him.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Teezy selects









QB Drew Henson, Dallas

The Mar is on the clock.. 

Damian go edit your Chris Chambers pick. He's already selected according to the draft results page I already did in the league.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. TE Daniel Graham 
11. WR Laveranues Coles
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. WR Eddie Kennison
11. QB Kurt Warner
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. RB Ronnie Brown
11. REPICK
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. WR Brandon Lloyd
11. K Jeff Wilkins
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. WR Troy Williamson
11. TE Jim Kleinsasser
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. QB Patrick Ramsey
11. WR Reggie Brown
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. K Rian Lindell
11. QB Brian Griese
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. RB Michael Bennett
11. K John Hall
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. K Billy Cundiff
11. QB Drew Henson
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. QB Kyle Boller
11. Pick #150
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. Pick #151
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. WR Chris Chambers
8. K Jeff Reed
9. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
10. DEF Houston
11. Pick #152
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>


----------



## SoCalfan21

With my Next Pick, ThE MaR will select...


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian - If your on here, can you go back and edit your Chambers pick? Thanks.

Trainwreck's 24 hours will pass in 2 minutes. 

The Pheasants will be on the clock.. I'll go ahead and make that pick.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Pheasants select..









RB/TE, Chris Cooley, Redskins

BZ's is on the clock.. I'll get BZ a pm here in a minute..

By the way here are the draft results so far. Dont mind the numbers there though.. It doesnt have it snake but eh.. Still the picks we've selected..


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. TE Daniel Graham 
11. WR Laveranues Coles
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. WR Eddie Kennison
11. QB Kurt Warner
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. RB Ronnie Brown
11. REPICK
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. WR Brandon Lloyd
11. K Jeff Wilkins
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. WR Troy Williamson
11. TE Jim Kleinsasser
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. QB Patrick Ramsey
11. WR Reggie Brown
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. K Rian Lindell
11. QB Brian Griese
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. RB Michael Bennett
11. K John Hall
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. K Billy Cundiff
11. QB Drew Henson
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. QB Kyle Boller
11. RB Thomas Jones
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. SKIPPED
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. WR Chris Chambers
8. K Jeff Reed
9. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
10. DEF Houston
11. RB/TE Chris Cooley
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. Pick #153
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

It also appears BZ's hasnt been on BBB.net for a week? Anybody hear anything from that person? If not, i'll make the person's pick until we hear..

So basically I'm picking for Lakerman, Pheasants, and BZ.. Oh well..

If they dont like their teams that's their fault..


----------



## HallOfFamer

LOL, after every SoCalFan21 pick, you might as well make the other guys picks B34C.


----------



## Cris

is this thing ever going to end? this has been here for almost 3 months and its still not close to finish


----------



## Brian34Cook

BZ selects..









RB Tatum Bell, Broncos

I also went ahead and gave Damian.. Chris Chambers and replaced him with Rod Gardner on the Pheasants. 

I'm about to just say screw it and just fill the rosters today if ya'll dont think we can finish this.. 

We can go ahead and get the free agents we want, drop players we want, and trade for who we want.. 

Because quite frankly.. This is SLOW.. That's what's pissing me off :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

Let's just wait another week and a half. And I can't get into the Yahoo page because my old account was terminated.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Alright that's fine.. Umm.. Do you have another account you'll be able to sign up on? Do you want me to drop that one you cant get on with? Let me know..


----------



## Laker Freak

I tried to get in with my other account but it said the league was full.


----------



## BallStateCards

The Treainwrck selects (delayed a bit, but totally a homer pick)....










The Tennesee Titans "Defense"


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's cause it is.. Lemme delete the one you have there now and then try and sign up..

Go ahead and try.. Deleted that one..

Let me know if ya need the password and stuff..

*Edit - See your there now.. Awesome*


----------



## Laker Freak

Alright thanks Cook.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. TE Daniel Graham 
11. WR Laveranues Coles
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. WR Eddie Kennison
11. QB Kurt Warner
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. RB Ronnie Brown
11. WR Chris Chambers
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. WR Brandon Lloyd
11. K Jeff Wilkins
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. WR Troy Williamson
11. TE Jim Kleinsasser
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. QB Patrick Ramsey
11. WR Reggie Brown
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. K Rian Lindell
11. QB Brian Griese
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. RB Michael Bennett
11. K John Hall
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. K Billy Cundiff
11. QB Drew Henson
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. QB Kyle Boller
11. RB Thomas Jones
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. DEF Tennesee
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. K Jeff Reed
8. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
9. DEF Houston
10. RB/TE Chris Cooley
11. WR Rod Gardner
12. Pick #157
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. RB Tatum Bell
12. Pick #156
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. Pick #154
12. Pick #155
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>

Blink is on the clock..


----------



## Blink4

ill take wr az hakim and rb l. arrington from the cardinals.


----------



## Brian34Cook

BZ's select..








QB Billy Volek, Titans

The Pheasants Select..








RB Larry Johnson, Chiefs


----------



## Brian34Cook

The Freaks








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Peyton Manning
2. RB Clinton Portis
3. WR Chad Johnson
4. WR Darrell Jackson
5. RB Steven Jackson
6. TE Randy McMichael
7. K David Akers
8. DEF Tampa Bay
9. QB Jake Delhomme
10. TE Daniel Graham 
11. WR Laveranues Coles
12. Pick #168
13. Pick #169
14. Pick #196
15. Pick #197
16. Pick #224
</pre>

Lakerman's Raiders








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Ladanian Tomlinson
2. WR Andre Johnson
3. TE Tony Gonzalez
4. QB Kerry Collins
5. RB Lamont Jordan
6. RB Carnell Williams
7. DEF Cincinatti 
8. WR Keary Colbert
9. K Josh Brown
10. WR Eddie Kennison
11. QB Kurt Warner
12. Pick #167
13. Pick #170
14. Pick #195
15. Pick #198
16. Pick #223
</pre>

Damian's OWNasaurus!








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Daunte Culpepper
2. RB Tiki Barber
3. WR Javon Walker
4. TE Jeremy Shockey
5. WR Roy Williams
6. K Jason Elam
7. DEF Philadelphia
8. QB Ben Roethlisberger
9. WR Jimmy Smith
10. RB Ronnie Brown
11. WR Chris Chambers
12. Pick #166
13. Pick #171
14. Pick #194
15. Pick #199
16. Pick #222
</pre>

Brian34Cook








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Brett Favre
2. RB Ahman Green
3. TE Antonio Gates
4. WR Donald Driver
5. QB Byron Leftwich
6. K Mike Vanderjagt
7. WR Brandon Stokley
8. DEF Chicago
9. RB Ricky Williams
10. WR Brandon Lloyd
11. K Jeff Wilkins
12. Pick #165
13. Pick #172
14. Pick #193
15. Pick #200
16. Pick #221
</pre>

Jacked up








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Donovan McNabb
2. RB Dominick Davis
3. WR Joe Horn
4. DEF New England
5. WR Charles Rogers
6. WR Jerry Porter
7. WR Warrick Dunn
8. K Matt Stover
9. TE L.J. Smith
10. WR Troy Williamson
11. TE Jim Kleinsasser
12. Pick #164
13. Pick #173
14. Pick #192
15. Pick #201
16. Pick #220
</pre>

Team America








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Drew Brees
2. WR Terrell Owens
3. RB Jerome Bettis
4. TE Dallas Clark
5. K Adam Vinatieri
6. RB Brian Westbrook
7. WR Michael Clayton
8. DEF Jacksonville
9. WR Plaxico Burress
10. QB Patrick Ramsey
11. WR Reggie Brown
12. Pick #163
13. Pick #174
14. Pick #191
15. Pick #202
16. Pick #219
</pre>

HOFer








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Tom Brady
2. RB Curtis Martin
3. WR Isaac Bruce
4. DEF Baltimore
5. WR Braylon Edwards
6. RB Cedric Benson
7. QB Joey Harrington
8. TE Marcus Pollard
9. WR David Patten
10. K Rian Lindell
11. QB Brian Griese
12. Pick #162
13. Pick #175
14. Pick #190
15. Pick #203
16. Pick #218
</pre>

Ghiman RaiderNation








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Priest Holmes
2. RB Corey Dillon
3. WR Reggie Wayne
4. RB Kevin Jones
5. TE Eric Johnson
6. QB Marc Bulger
7. WR Deion Branch
8. WR Steve Smith
9. DEF Minnesota
10. RB Michael Bennett
11. K John Hall
12. Pick #161
13. Pick #176
14. Pick #189
15. Pick #204
16. Pick #217
</pre>

Teezy








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Mike Vick
2. WR Hines Ward
3. RB Julius Jones
4. TE Jason Witten
5. DEF Dallas
6. WR Keyshawn Johnson
7. WR Terry Glenn
8. QB Drew Bledsoe
9. WR Quincy Morgan
10. K Billy Cundiff
11. QB Drew Henson
12. Pick #160
13. Pick #177
14. Pick #188
15. Pick #205
16. Pick #216
</pre>

The Mar








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Marvin Harrison
2. RB Jamal Lewis
3. WR Muhsin Muhammad
4. RB Rudi Johnson
5. WR Eric Moulds
6. QB Aaron Brooks
7. WR Ashlie Lelie
8. DEF Atlanta
9. K Shayne Graham
10. QB Kyle Boller
11. RB Thomas Jones
12. Pick #159
13. Pick #178
14. Pick #187
15. Pick #206
16. Pick #215
</pre>

The Trainwreck








<pre>
No. Pick
1. WR Randy Moss
2. RB Deuce McAllister
3. RB Chris Brown
4. WR Drew Bennett
5. QB Eli Manning
6. WR Larry Fitzgerald
7. DEF Carolina
8. TE Ben Troupe
9. WR Derrick Mason
10. QB David Carr
11. DEF Tennesee
12. Pick #158
13. Pick #179
14. Pick #186
15. Pick #207
16. Pick #214
</pre>

The Pheasants








<pre>
No. Pick
1. QB Steve McNair
2. WR Torry Holt
3. RB Fred Taylor
4. TE Alge Crumpler
5. QB Jake Plummer
6. RB Rueben Droughns
7. K Jeff Reed
8. WR T.J. Houshmandzadeh
9. DEF Houston
10. RB/TE Chris Cooley
11. WR Rod Gardner
12. RB Larry Johnson
13. Pick #180
14. Pick #185
15. Pick #208
16. Pick #213
</pre>

BZ's








<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Shaun Alexander
2. QB Trent Green
3. WR Nate Burleson
4. TE Todd Heap
5. DEF Buffalo
6. WR Lee Evans
7. WR Mike Williams
8. WR Kennan McCardell
9. RB Kevin Barlow
10. K Sebastian Janikowski
11. RB Tatum Bell
12. QB Billy Volek
13. Pick #181
14. Pick #184
15. Pick #209
16. Pick #212
</pre>

Blink4 Packers
<pre>
No. Pick
1. RB Willis McGahee
2. RB Edgerrin James
3. QB Chad Pennington
4. WR Anquan Boldin
5. DEF Pittsburgh
6. K Ryan Longwell
7. WR Santana Moss
8. QB Matt Hasselbeck
9. WR Justin McCareins
10. TE Doug Jolley
11. WR Az-Zahir Hakim
12. RB J.J. Arrington
13. Pick #182
14. Pick #183
15. Pick #210
16. Pick #211
</pre>


----------



## Brian34Cook

Trainwreck's time is up.. Mar your up man!


----------



## BallStateCards

The Trainwreck select...









No, not this guy, but...









*Paul Edinger, Kicker, Minnesota Vikings*


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Edinger is the Vikings' K now.


----------



## BallStateCards

Damian Necronamous said:


> Edinger is the Vikings' K now.


I knew that, man I didn't even realize I did that...


----------



## SoCalfan21

WIth my next pick, ThE MaR...will select










bubba franks...not sure if he was taken yet


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hey now :curse:

Teezy is on the clock which I'll pick for but go ahead Ghiman..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Draft Results here.

Anything wrong? Well I'm trying go update it as we pick..


----------



## Ghiman

In the next pick in the Fantasy Football Draft, Ghiman's Raidernation selects, Carson Palmer, QB of the Cincinatti Bengals!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Deshaun Foster is my next pick.


----------



## Lynx

With the 163th pick in the 12th round of the Lakers FFB forum, *Team America* selects TE *Mark Campbell* from Buffalo Bills.


----------



## Blink4

damn we gotta find a way to speed this up. were not gonna have any time to make trades or anything. i say we stop after the next round or so and put the rosters up. then you can just pick up whoever u want off of waivers. its only the last few rounds anyway, it doesnt really matter.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Blink4 said:


> damn we gotta find a way to speed this up. were not gonna have any time to make trades or anything. i say we stop after the next round or so and put the rosters up. then you can just pick up whoever u want off of waivers. its only the last few rounds anyway, it doesnt really matter.


that was my idea i say we should do that then we could deal our players we want


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's a good idea.. I need to know however how many would agree to that.. I'm sure nobody would care but wanna be sure to ask everybody else.


----------



## SoCalfan21

all in favor type in 1


----------



## Ghiman

in 1


----------



## Lynx

Brian34Cook said:


> That's a good idea.. I need to know however how many would agree to that.. I'm sure nobody would care but wanna be sure to ask everybody else.


I'm all for it.


----------



## Laker Freak

Can't we just wait 1 more week and try to get a round or 2 in? After that I am all for if.


----------



## Brian34Cook

That's fine for me.. Dunno how far we'll get though..


----------



## Locke

SoCalfan21 said:


> all in favor type in 1


in 1

But if I have to make a pick anyways, I select RB Mike Anderson from the Broncos.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well I'll go ahead and decide eventually..









TE Jermaine Wiggins, Vikings

Damian on the clock!


----------



## Blink4

what u guys think of this team in my other league,
QB B. Favre 
WR J. Walker 
WR A. Boldin 
RB S. Alexander 
RB F. Taylor 
TE B. Franks 
W/R M. Muhammad 
K D. Akers 
DEF Baltimore 

i also got t. jones and pennington on the bench.


----------



## Lynx

^ other than QBs, it looks set. :greatjob:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian has about 2 hours to pick.. Then I'll pick for Lakerman.. Then Laker Freak can make one pick.. Then I'll go ahead and let it go.. We can pick up whoever by free agency to fill out our rosters because well.. That's the decision I'm going with. I dont think it'll make anyone lose..


----------



## onelakerfan

why san jose and NOT los angeles?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2146484

this is sad


----------



## Brian34Cook

Umm ok?

Damian's time is up.. 

Freak make ONE Selection then it's do whatever you want for your final picks by free agency.. 

I'm gonna need Damian to make a pick and Laker Freak to make a pick.. Then I'll get the rosters loaded and I'll let ya know.. So be ready when I let ya know.

*I may have to fill the rosters out to complete the draft (not sure) and then you'll have to add/release whoever you want*


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Rod Smith









​


----------



## Brian34Cook

Went ahead and selected Marcus Robinson for Damian.. 

You all have your roster.. Feel free to pick up your final 4 players in the league.. Thanks!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Commissioner's Note: 8/30
Pick up who you want by waivers and yahoo will sort it out. You all should put in waivers as soon as possible and in the order you would prefer to have that player. Thanks and have fun this year.


----------



## Blink4

who wants to trade me a wr or a qb??? offer it biotches


----------



## Lynx

We should have another thread for Football discussion. How'zatt sound B34C? :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds fine.. I'll make one here in a couple minutes.. This one can be unstickied and that one can be sticked when I post it..


----------



## Ghiman

Un-Sticked!


----------

